# Do rats have to eat meat to be healthy?



## Electric (Jan 6, 2016)

My rats eat a mixed rat food with fresh fruits and veggies everyday, but I was worried that they needed more to be healthy.

I asked my roommate to cook me a little portion of chicken in water, and I gave that to them yesterday.
They completely ignored it, and even threw it to the side so that they could get to the veggies underneath.
Eventually I just took it out, because they'd eaten everything but the meat, and the chicken was starting to look not so fresh anymore.

Should I try again, or is it unnecessary?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

You could try a different meat, like tinned fish or egg, and then try the chicken again.

They do need protein in their diet to keep them healthy. Babies need around 20% adults 14-16%. Depending on their usual feed you might not have to feed the extra protein.

I'm still working out all the feeding stuff myself, but I find that those ranges are good.


----------



## Electric (Jan 6, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I did give them some hardboiled egg, and they ate all of it.
But I will try tinned fish, and see if they like that better than the chicken.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

How old are your rats? I would suggest Oxbow regal for adult (unless they are less than 6 months old). Your rats most likely have enough protein in their diet, and too much protein increase their chances to get kidney disease. If they like hard boiled eggs, that's great because egg white is the best and purest source of animal protein for rats- not likely to cause kidney disease- at least in reasonable amount.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> How old are your rats? I would suggest Oxbow regal for adult (unless they are less than 6 months old). Your rats most likely have enough protein in their diet, and too much protein increase their chances to get kidney disease. If they like hard boiled eggs, that's great because egg white is the best and purest source of animal protein for rats- not likely to cause kidney disease- at least in reasonable amount.


I also feed my adult girls this food, I've heard that if they are females you should always feed them the young version of this formula. I will not be switching my girls back to this formula but thats what I've heard...?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

peace said:


> I also feed my adult girls this food, I've heard that if they are females you should always feed them the young version of this formula. I will not be switching my girls back to this formula but thats what I've heard...?


Umm I never heard that. I remember that my girls hated the Oxbow young rat pellets. So for extra protein they got a little liver or egg, and some vegan all natural dog food that had 22% protein (can't remember which one it was).


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

I feed my babies vegetarian lab blocks and supplement with veggie burger bits, edamame, and almond milk yogurt for protein. Of course, lots of veggies too!


----------



## Electric (Jan 6, 2016)

Mene said:


> I feed my babies vegetarian lab blocks and supplement with veggie burger bits, edamame, and almond milk yogurt for protein. Of course, lots of veggies too!


Are you vegan too? 
If my ratties can be healthy on a vegetarian diet I would much prefer that, but I was worried that they couldn't, hence the experimentation with meat etc.

I just looked into getting Oxbow Regal, but since I live in Germany the only place I've found it available is on Amazon, and then it's going to cost me 30€ with a month's delivery time...
Don't suppose anyone has any experience with Vitakraft Vita Special Ratte?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Electric said:


> I just looked into getting Oxbow Regal, but since I live in Germany the only place I've found it available is on Amazon, and then it's going to cost me 30€ with a month's delivery time...
> Don't suppose anyone has any experience with Vitakraft Vita Special Ratte?


Unfortunately Oxbow isn't available in Germany... at least not easily. 

I'm actually in a similar boat as you living in Germany. I created a mix of half Science Selective and half of this mix: https://www.mixerama.de/fertigmischungen/ratten/1627/bubus-tasty-mix-hauptfutter-fuer-ratten?c=23 Then giving them fresh food and protein. Also if you're uncomfortable with animal meat then there are of course vegetarian and vegan options, but I'd suggest you read more about it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rats definitely don't need meat to eat. They can get their protein sources from other foods. Most commercially prepared rat foods/blocks have sufficient protein or possibly too much. Studies have shown the lower the protein the better in a rat's diet. Optimal is like 8% for an adult according to studies but we are unable to get it that low ourselves. Feeding too much protein can lead to serious health issues later on.

Giving them meat, or protein sources like egg or fish, occasionally is just fine but not a requirement.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I wish there was a lower protein rat food available out there, it would be great for older rats who are very likely to get some kind of kidney disease. I kind of cut down the protein in their Oxbow Regal by giving them a salad composed of 8-12 different veggies, greens, and fruits 4-5 times/week. The other days they get only maybe 2 different veggies.


----------

